
Ask HN: Expenses breakdown of your startup? - samblr
In percentage : Employee Salaries, Office Rent, Server, Ad Spend, Others (.. please add as required)
======
mijustin
For my solo-business it looks like this:

    
    
      My salary: 65%
      Travel Expense	6.23%
      Taxes – Corporate Tax	6.22%
      Computer – Software	3.35%
      Meals and Entertainment	3.28%
      Education & Training	2.81%
      Wireless + Internet	2.36%
      Office rent: coworking	1.85%
      Computer – Hosting	1.59%
      Accounting Fees	1.55%
      Bank Service Charges	1.41%
      Office Supplies	0.98%
      Computer – Hardware	0.65%
      Domain Names	0.55%
      Photo & Video Equipment	0.43%
      Media Purchased for Clients	0.38%
      Depreciation Expense	0.35%
      Interest Expense	0.19%
      Marketing Expense	0.08%
      Repairs & Maintenance	0.04%
      Product Samples	0.03%
      Business Registration Fees	0.02%
      Production & Supplies	0.02%
      Merchant Account Fees	0.01%
      Unrealized Loss on Foreign Exchange	0.01%

